# EVINRUDE ETEC 50HP



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Guessing clutch dog maybe worn in forward.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Don't rely on the 'net (no matter how much fun it is to diagnose a problem without actually looking at that motor...). Get to your nearest authorized dealer and have a properly trained tech look it over.... I run E-Tecs in hard commercial service since 2005 and that's how I roll... Now that they've quit making them I'll eventually have to go to another brand -but not because I want to...


----------



## GraySkimmer (Feb 17, 2019)

Ended up being the pinion and forward gear. Pinion had 2 good teeth and forward had 5-6 destroyed teeth. PO hit something hard. Total bummer.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Most aren't aware that the lovely stainless prop we all like to run - is simply a lot harder than an aluminum prop - so if you hit something it transmits a lot more shock directly to your drive train... 

I'm surprised the rig was running at all given the condition of the gears in your lower unit... What kind of price have they quoted on a re-build?


----------



## GraySkimmer (Feb 17, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> Most aren't aware that the lovely stainless prop we all like to run - is simply a lot harder than an aluminum prop - so if you hit something it transmits a lot more shock directly to your drive train...
> Oh the PO must have known. I didn't check under the bunk when I bought it and there was a 1x3 section of gel coat gone. It was 1200 for the repair.
> 
> I'm surprised the rig was running at all given the condition of the gears in your lower unit... What kind of price have they quoted on a re-build?


----------



## GraySkimmer (Feb 17, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> Most aren't aware that the lovely stainless prop we all like to run - is simply a lot harder than an aluminum prop - so if you hit something it transmits a lot more shock directly to your drive train...
> 
> I'm surprised the rig was running at all given the condition of the gears in your lower unit... What kind of price have they quoted on a re-build?


1200


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

GraySkimmer said:


> 1200


Buy a new lower unit for $1600


----------



## GraySkimmer (Feb 17, 2019)

Its already fixed and back on the boat!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Most aren't aware that the lovely stainless prop we all like to run - is simply a lot harder than an aluminum prop - so if you hit something it transmits a lot more shock directly to your drive train...
> 
> I'm surprised the rig was running at all given the condition of the gears in your lower unit... What kind of price have they quoted on a re-build?


How many lower unit gear repairs have been done on the E-Tecs since 2005?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Hardly any in the 90 size that I run... The reason is that they used the size lower unit that all the V4’s used (bigger and stronger than needed, with bigger oil capacity- then filled it with fully synthetic oil from the start)...

Very smart - best motors I’ve ever run (all four of them...).


----------

